# The Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Contest Announcement



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

*HTS Proudly Announces the Kung Fu Killer Blu-ray Giveaway Contest*








*Well Go USA* and *HTS* have teamed up for yet another Blu-ray Giveaway! This time, we are giving away the feature film _Kung Fu Killer_, due to be released on Blu-ray and DVD on July 21, 2015. This action-packed film features legendary Hong Kong action icon Donnie Yen (_Ip Man_ trilogy, _Hero_). He is back in top form with a bone-crunching martial arts action thriller! Entry into this Giveaway will be easy and won't disqualify HTS members from participating in the current miniDSP Giveaway promotion!



*Click here for all the details!*​


----------

